# Bd144



## Emackin (Apr 7, 2016)

So I have a 59 or 61 international b250 with the bd144 diesel, long story short I am doing a rebuild and found a bent rod, I got an old block from a buddy that has 2 piston rod assemblies in it, my question is which block is newer ? My original block has a cav rotary pump and head bolts, the spare block I just got has an inline pump and head studs, I remember hearing the head bolts would come loose on those engines so is this studded block a newer updated version, this spare block came from a b250 as well I do believe. Also I am not sure if this is rare or not but just above my oil filter housing their is a mechanically driven hour meter, I have talked to a few people that haven't seen them before


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Emackin,

Welcome to the forum.

The earlier engines had the CAV model BPE mechanical inline injection pump, which was changed to the CAV model DPA rotary pump on the later engines.
__________________________________________________________

I found the following post on the Red Power forum, written by a guy named Doug. Hopefully, it will give you some clues regarding your two engines:

"The BD-144 used in the TD-5's & early 500's was given the letter designation C & the engine serial # started at 501. i.e. BD-144/501C. I suspect the "A" designation was for those engines supplied for the wheel tractors?. The BD-154 used in the later 500's was designated BD-154T, but the parts book does not give a starting serial #.

From the parts books there were several change ups along the way. 

At serial#BD144/778C there was a piston change:
S#778C & prior used #3040 369 R1 piston
S#779C & up used #704 099 R2 piston

At serial # BD144/1950C there were several significant changes:
The crankcase assembly( block ) was changed along with the front crankcase cover;
The Cylinder head was changed;
The fuel injection pumps were changed;
The fuel injectors were changed;
S#1950C & prior used #3042 475 R92 crankcase assembly
S#1951C & up used #3040 912 R41 crankcase assembly ( this # carried on in the BD-154T)
The differences appear to be a change in main bearing caps & bolts along with an access cast in the block for hourmeter drive.
The change in front crankcase cover appears to be for the new injection pump drive gear.

There is no part # listed for the cylinder head on engines S#1950C & prior. It advises to order the new head supplied for S#1951C & up, casting # 3043 824 R11 with the new exhaust vavles #3043 826 R1 if replacement on the earlier engine is required.. The exhaust valves & seats appear to be the change in the cylinder head. The early heads used exhaust v/v #3040 362 R1 which had a valve head diameter of 1.245" to 1.255". The new exhaust valves had a head diameter of 1.171" to 1.181"

The injector pumps were changed from the CAV model BPE mechanical inline pump to the CAV model DPA rotary pump.
Fuel injectors changed from #705 431 R91 for S#1950C & prior equipped with BPE mechanical pump, to
#3040 870 R91 for use on S#1951C & up with DPA rotary pump. This carried on in the BD-154T

The cylinder head used on the BD-154T was a different pt# than the head for the BD-144C. The difference appears to be the guides are different & the 154 head uses double valve springs & different retainers to the 144's single spring. The intake & exhaust valves are the same #'s as used in the 144 head.

There was a change in part # for the cam shaft between the later TD-5 parts book & the 500 book but no serial # break or info is given. The cam is used in both 144 & 154 engines.
There was also a change in Con rod pt#'s between the books to #3061 214 R91. The new rod uses the same wrist pin bushing & rod bolts as the previous rod #704 088 R91. 

The crankshaft part # is the same thru all the engines.
Oh, and the BD154T used a different piston & liner ( of course).

There were a few other small items that changed up & I've probably missed something, but those are the major changes I see in the parts books."

Doug


----------



## Emackin (Apr 7, 2016)

Well that's a lot of great info guys thanks a lot, answers to questions I didn't even know I had  cheers


----------

